# 300 4x4 clutch help.



## coolinthewoods

I'm helping a friend on his 93 300 4x4. The clutch was slipping really bad last time he rode it so he bought a new clutch kit. The question I have it how do you remove the centifical clutch to get to the other clutch. Do you use a impact gun to remove the 27 mm nut? witch way do you spin it to back it off?

Thanks Jesse.


----------



## tacoma_2002

The centrifugal clutch comes off with a LEFT hand threaded nut that you have to "unstake" with a small punch or screwdriver. It should have a shoulder thats bent down into a keyway. straighten that out as best as possible and spin it clockwise and it will come off.

The manual clutch is right hand threaded, but uses the same "staking" process. Unstake the nut and spin counter-clockwise for removal. Replace the clutch packs, and when you put them back together make sure the 4 bolts with springs are tightened in sync and that all the clutch packs are contacing others. If you don't tighten the bolts in a "criss-cross" pattern the clutches are loose and the bike wont take gear (ask me how I know).

After that adjust the clutches upon completion with the clutch adjustment on the outside of the clutch cover. Also make sure your "clutch weights/shoes" have proper amount of material left on them. 

The manual clutch discs have something like a 3mm wear limit. The centrifugal clutch shoes can be visually inspected....if you see any metal showing through, its time for new ones. The inside of the centrifugal clutch drum will be slightly "scared" or have small grooves cut into it if the clutch weights are worn badly also.

good luck!


----------



## coolinthewoods

Hey thanks! I'll give it a try a little later when the sun goes down. Its like in the low 80's now.


----------

